# 1968 GTO 4 speed reverse light switch



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Can someone please post pics of the correct set up and installed please and provide any useful commentary to procure the parts? Mine is missing and need to find parts to finish the resto. I see the switch on Ames and a round retainer. Need guidance here please.
Thanks.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have an extra 68 GTO only hurst bracket to hold the switch

and maybe some spare wiring but I dont think I have a spare switch

pictures later

Scott


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

Thanks Scott. Post some pics and if we can make a deal I pick up next week.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

next week on your way to the portland swap meet ??


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

I'll be in portland on 4/13...


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

*reverse lights*

here is a 68 reverse light assembly the bracket is mounted on my 68 linkage and 70 M-22

and a picture of my spare bracket includes the spring clip to hold the switch

I may have wiring up to the inside to hook into the plug for your console wiring 

Scott


----------

